# Schneeballsystem: Unglaublich aber war?



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Ich bin beim Surfen auf folgende Nachricht gestossen und wollte mal wissen was etwas erfahrerene Internetbenutzer als ich es bin davon halten

Nachfolgend lesen Sie den Bericht eines Teilnehmers: "ICH WAR ENTSETZT, ALS ICH SAH, WIE VIEL GELD AUF MEIN PAYPAL KONTO KAM" Ein 100 % legales Geschäft! Ich machte 10 Euro zu 40.030 Euro innerhalb der ersten 30 Tage mit diesem Marketingplan, welchen ich im Begriff bin, Ihnen kostenlos mitzuteilen. Wenn Sie sich entscheiden, die folgenden Anweisungen und erforderlichen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, werden Sie GARANTIERT eine ähnliche Rückkehr genießen! Bitte stehen Sie diesem Programm nicht skeptisch gegenüber. Denken Sie zumindest einige Tage darüber nach. Andernfalls werden Sie über 30.000 Euro Bargeld wegwerfen! Dieser Marketingplan arbeitet seit über 2 Jahren, Tausende von Leuten haben bereits daran teilgenommen und sie sind durch die Resultate in kürzester Zeit und das mit nur 10,00 Euro überrascht worden! Sie werden es auch! Ich wurde im August von 2001 meinen Job los, zusammen mit einigen anderen Angestellten eines Druckunternehmens, in dem ich arbeitete. Zu dieser Zeit lebte ich weit über meine Verhältnisse und war in ernsthaften Schulden. Der Verlust meiner Arbeit löste eine Kettenreaktion aus und ich verlor mein Auto und das Haus. Wie Sie sich vermutlich vorstellen können, meine Aussichten sahen mehr als düster aus. Dann, im März von 2002, ich empfing eine kurze und einfache E-Mail, die mir erklärte, wie man über 30.000 Euro und noch viel mehr verdienen kann. Ich ignorierte diese Nachricht. Ganz einfach gesagt "Ich war skeptisch". Jedoch löschte ich diese E-Mail nicht, weil ich mir dachte, das irgend etwas an dieser Sache dran ist. Es ging mir tagelang, sogar wochenlang durch den Kopf, ob es möglich sein könnte, eine solch hohe Summe in so kurzer Zeit zu verdienen. In der Zwischenzeit wuchsen meine Schulden immer höher, und ich hatte eigentlich den Punkt der Verzweiflung erreicht. Ich stellte schließlich fest, dass ich absolut nichts zu verlieren hatte, wenn ich diesen Plan, der mir mit dieser E-Mail angeboten wurde, befolge. Und abgesehen davon, ich hatte für die Zukunft sowieso keine großen Aussichten mehr. Also dachte ich mir, ich muss etwas unternehmen und was ist, wenn es wirklich funktioniert? Folglich stellte ich meine Zweifel zur Seite, machte den ersten Schritt und befolgte die einfachen Anweisungen, die mir in dieser E-Mail erteilt wurden. Die Durchführung dauerte weniger als 30 Minuten und es kostete mich lächerliche 10 Euro. Die Folgen waren überwältigend!!! Ende 2002 konnte ich mit meiner Familie einen Urlaub in Miami verbringen und ich kaufte einen nagelneuen Audi A8. Im Herbst 2003 kaufte ich ein Einfamilienhaus für etwas weniger als 170.000 Euro. Und das Beste, ich schulde keinem auch nur einen einzigen Cent, niemanden. Bis jetzt habe ich über 492.718,00€ verdient. Mein Buchhalter hat ein Cash-Flow aufgestellt, er prognostiziert das ich innerhalb der folgenden 24 Monate Millionär werde und das mit nur diesem Geschäftplan. Sogar jetzt noch, wenn ich Ihnen dieses schreibe, finde ich es merkwürdig, wie mein Leben sich zuletzt doch so vorteilhaft entwickelt hat. Ich habe, wie die meisten Leute, hart gearbeitet und gekämpft. Dann fällt mir so etwas lächerlich Einfaches wie ein Tropfen in den Schoß und dreht mein Leben vollständig herum. Wenn ich zurück denke, an all die ähnlichen E-Mails, die ich vorher einfach so gelöscht hatte, bekomme ich Gänsehaut, weil ich jetzt weiß, das es funktioniert. Nur wenn Sie jetzt weiterlesen, werden Sie erfahren, wie es auch für Sie funktionieren kann! Dieser Unternehmensplan, den ich im Begriff bin, Ihnen zu erklären, kann in kürzester Zeit umgesetzt werden. Ich habe nie weniger als 20.000 Euro bei jeder angebotenen Gelegenheit umgesetzt. Lassen Sie mich Ihnen versichern, dass es hier eine GESETZMÄSSIG ERLAUBTE GESCHÄFTSGELEGENHEIT und ein tadelloses Geldverdienstunternehmen ist. Es erfordert nicht, dass Sie mit Ihren Freunden oder Familie sprechen (es sei denn, Sie wünschen es). Warum ist dieses Geschäft legal? Der Gesetzgeber tituliert ein System immer dann als illegal, wenn (selbst wenn nur in der Theorie) angenommen werden muss, dass eines Tages "den Letzten die Hunde beißen". Im Klartext: wenn der letzte Kunde/User keinen Gegenwert mehr für seinen finanziellen Einsatz erhält oder erhalten kann! Jeder zahlende Kunde dieses Systems erhält jedoch ein Ebook mit für jeden Internetuser unschätzbarem Wissen, nämlich, wie man kostenlos (ohne zu bezahlen) international Internet-Werbung machen kann. Dieses Wissen kann der User für jede seiner bereits bestehenden Webseite / Partnerseite und/oder Emailwerbung nutzen, um damit seine eigenen Produkte / Dienstleistungen oder Vermittlungsgeschäfte im Internet bekannt zu machen. Nutzt der User dieses Wissen zusätzlich für diesen gigantischen Marketingplan, hat er zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, das hier beschriebene Einkommen zu erzielen. Damit ist ein für alle mal klar gestellt, dass die Teilnahme an diesem Marketingplan nicht illegal ist! Jeder zahlende Kunde erhält einen Gegenwert (Ebook inkl. Copyright zum Weiterverkauf), welches er nun über diesen Marketingplan selbst anbieten kann und/oder das Wissen aus dem Ebook nur für sich selbst nutzt! Tatsächlich brauchen Sie nicht einmal mit anderen Leuten in Kontakt zu treten. Jedermann, mit einem eigenen Impuls, kann erfolgreich werden und ein Vermögen mit diesem Marketingplan aufbauen. Wenn Sie glauben, dass "jeder Hund seinen Tag" hat, folgen Sie dem einfachen, schrittweise genau erklärten Plan, welcher jetzt beschrieben wird. Wenn Sie nur dieses allein tun, GARANTIERE ich, dass Sie innerhalb der folgenden 30 Tage über mindestens 20.000 Euro in Bar über Ihr PayPal Konto empfangen werden. Ich weiß, dass es für Sie unglaublich klingen muss, ganz besonders wenn Sie noch nie im Besitz einer solchen Summe waren, aber glauben Sie mir, dieses Geschäft arbeitet wie nichts anderes, was Sie in Ihrem Leben bisher gesehen haben. Mit diesem folgenden, einfachen 3-Schritte-Plan wird sich Ihr Leben innerhalb von ein paar Wochen grundlegend verändern. Bitte lassen Sie Ihre Skepsis nicht Ihrem finanziellen Erfolg im Wege stehen. Wenn Sie sich dafür entscheiden, diese Gelegenheit nicht zu nutzen, werden Sie sicherlich Ihre Gründe dafür haben. Ich respektiere Ihre Entscheidung und wünsche Ihnen das Allerbeste für Ihre Zukunft. Ich kann dieses mit absoluter Aufrichtigkeit sagen, weil ich keinerlei finanziellen Vorteil habe, ob Sie es umsetzen oder nicht. Das Leben ist kurz, und niemand hält Sie davon ab, die finanzielle Freiheit zu haben und zu tun, was Sie tun möchten. Aber Sie müssen den Preis zuerst dafür bezahlen. Der Preis hier ist, das Folgende umzusetzen und tätig zu werden. Es ist so einfach! Ich bin Stolz sagen zu können, dass ich meine Aufgabe meiner Frau und den Kindern gegenüber erfüllt habe, indem ich ihre Zukunft in einer sehr unsicheren Welt sicherte. Ich glaube, dass kein Preis zu hoch ist, für diese finanzielle Freiheit. Dies ist der PREISWERTESTE, der SCHNELLSTE und EINFACHSTE Weg, Geld online zu verdienen – PUNKT AUS !!! Es gibt eine Menge Firmen die einen unglaublichen Einsatz bringen, um Geld zu verdienen. Ich bin bereit, die Ärmel hoch zu krempeln und Ihnen jetzt zu erklären, wie Sie AUGENBLICKLICH anfangen können. Erinnern Sie sich, Ich bitte Sie nicht, mir einen einzigen Penny für dieses lukrative Geschäft zu schicken. Sie werden schnell und einfach bares Geld mit nur einer Kopie dieser Webseite als E-Mail und dem einfachsten, sowie populärsten Internet-Zahlung Systems verdienen! Sie haben wahrscheinlich schon von diesem Projekt im Fernsehen in den Sendungen 2 20/20 oder Oprah Winfrey gesehen. Vielleicht haben Sie auch schon im Wall Street Journal darüber gelesen. Wenn nicht, hier ist es. Ausführlich und schrittweise. Dieses Programm ist auf keinen Fall neu. Es besteht in vielen Formen und existiert schon über mehrere Dekaden. Aber in den frühen Tagen erforderte es viel mehr Zeit und Anstrengungen, sowie die Ausgabe von einigen Hunderten Euros. Jedoch dank PayPal und dem Internet, sind die Ausgaben jetzt praktisch NULL! Und dazu kommt, dass der gesamte Prozess jetzt SCHNELLER, EINFACHER, und LUKRATIVER ist, als es bisher ÜBERHAUPT jemals möglich gewesen ist! Wenn Sie bereits ein Hauptgeschäft haben, belassen Sie es dabei, Sie können dieses künftig nebenher betreiben. Wenn nicht, ist dies in der Geschichte des Internets der SCHNELLSTE und EINFACHSTE Weg, sehr viel Geld online zu verdienen. Ich garantiere, dass Sie so etwas noch nie gesehen haben! Dieses Programm funktioniert, egal in welchem Land Sie leben, oder welche Währung Sie dort haben. Es ist egal, wie alt oder wie jung Sie sind. Und Sie benötigen zweifellos kein spezielles Wissen oder Talent. Sie brauchen keine Website laufen zu lassen, oder Anrufe zu beantworten, keine Photokopien zu erstellen oder Briefe durch die Post zu versenden und auch kein Annoncieren usw.. Die einzigen Dinge, die Sie benötigen, sind: - Eine E-Mail Adresse - Ein PayPal Konto auf dem 10 Euro hinterlegt sind - 30 Minuten Ihrer Zeit. 
Dieses Programm dauert eine halbe Stunde. Nach dem Sie es gestartet haben, haben Sie nicht mehr die geringste Arbeit damit. Und doch sind mehrere Tausende Euros zu verdienen. Innerhalb der nächsten Wochen werden Sie durch diese 30 Minuten einfachste Arbeit unheimlichen Profit erwirtschaften! Ja, ich weiß, es klingt zu gut um wahr zu sein! Ich dachte genau das selbe wie Sie jetzt, bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde! Sie haben absolut NICHTS zu verlieren und es gibt keine Grenze der Summe, die Sie hiermit verdienen können ! Die Tatsache ist: Sie werden nie mehr SCHNELLER, PREISWERTER und LUKRATIVER Geld verdienen. Nehmen Sie sich die Zeit und lesen Sie bitte alles! Wenn Sie jetzt keine Zeit, haben dann behalten Sie diese E-Mail in Ihrer Mailbox und kommen Sie später darauf zurück. Alles was Sie benötigen, ist ein PayPal Konto und eine E-Mail Adresse! Eine E-Mail Adresse haben Sie ja schon. Jeder hat schon von "PayPal" gehört (wenn nicht werden Sie es bald) und als ich dieses Konzept bekam, wusste ich, das es funktionieren würde, als Mitglied von PayPal, Ich hatte bereits schon mit der ausgezeichneten Leistungsfähigkeit Erfahrung. PayPal ist die einfachste Methode, die Sie jemals gesehen haben, Zahlungen online zu empfangen. Jeder mit einer E-Mail Adresse kann sich KOSTENLOS anmelden! Sobald Sie ein PayPal Konto haben, können Sie Kreditkartenzahlungen oder Bargeld überall weltweit senden und empfangen! Bitte lesen Sie unbedingt weiter. Wenn Sie sich diese halbe Stunde nehmen werden Sie diesen Tag Ihr Leben lang nicht mehr vergessen. HIER EIN BEWEIS VON 3 Teilnehmern die sich entschieden haben nur 10 Euro und eine halbe Stunde zu investieren: "Was für ein erstaunlicher Plan! Vor gerade 3 Wochen habe ich Ihren Plan befolgt, obwohl ich bisher keine 10 Tausende verdient habe, freue ich mich über die bisherigen 7.340 Euro. Ich bin absolut von den Socken" Alan Humphries, Leicester "Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll ... VIELEN DANK! Ich schickte 40 dieser E-mail und dann, vergaß ich einfach auf die Sache. Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll glaubte ich nicht wirklich an die ganze Sache. Aber, als ich mein Pay-pal Konto eine Woche später überprüfte, waren mehr als 6.000,00 Euro darin! Nach 30 Tagen habe ich jetzt über 26.000,00 Euro! Ich kann Ihnen nicht genug danken !" Lisa McDonald, Northampton "Ich war entsetzt, als ich sah, wie viel Geld in mein Pay-pal Konto floss. Innerhalb 3 Wochen ist meine Konto auf 18.625,00 Euro gestiegen. Zuerst dachte ich das irgendeine Art Fehlbuchung passiert ist!" Richard Metzger, Bamberg Gerade vor einigen Monaten taten einige Leute die gleiche Sache wie Sie in diesem Moment. Wenn sie sich entscheiden, die folgenden, einfachen Anweisungen zu befolgen, stehen sie sehr schnell finanziell beträchtlich besser da. Und es gibt keinen einzigen Grund, warum Sie nicht an diesem Erfolg teilhaben können. Sie haben nichts zu verlieren, aber ALLES zu gewinnen! Lassen Sie uns beginnen, befolgen Sie einfach die Anweisungen wie nun dargelegt und bereiten Sie sich dann für einen SEHR GROSSEN Geldzufluss in den nächsten 30 Tagen vor! Hier ist was Sie tun müssen. . . SCHRITT 1 Wenn Sie nicht bereits ein PayPal Nutzer sind, ist die allererste Aufgabe, die Sie tun müssen, die PayPal Verbindung unten anzuklicken und ein Konto kostenlos zu eröffnen. Es dauert gerade 2 Minuten! Hier ist die Verbindung: https://www.paypal.com/de Achten Sie darauf, dass Sie ein BASIS PREMIUMSKONTO eröffnen. Sie müssen ein BASIS PREMIUMKONTO (und nicht nur ein PERSÖNLICHES Konto) haben, damit Sie Kreditkartenzahlungen von den Leuten empfangen können. SCHRITT 2 Es ist ein Gesetz des Universums, dass wir zuerst geben müssen, um zu empfangen. Demzufolge ist die erste Handlung, die nun zu tun ist, wenn Sie Ihr PayPal Konto eröffnet haben: Zahlen Sie 10 Euro von Ihrem PayPal Konto an die ERSTE E-Mail Adresse in der Liste. Als Verwendungszweck der Zahlung schreiben Sie: "Bestellung Ebook." Bitte beachten Sie, diesen Verwendungszweck anzugeben, damit dieses PROGRAMM RECHTLICH LEGAL bleibt. Anweisungen wie man eine Zahlung vornimmt, ist unter " GELD SENDEN " auf der Paypal Seite zu lesen. Es ist so einfach! Wenn Sie Ihre einmalige Zahlung von 10 Euro zur ersten Adresse in der Liste schicken, tun Sie es mit einem großen Grossen Lächeln auf Ihrem Gesicht, denn "Wie Sie sähen, so ernten Sie!" Hier die gegenwärtige Liste: 
1 [email protected]
2 [email protected] 
3 [email protected]
4 [email protected]
5 [email protected]

Nachdem Sie eine Zahlung von 10 Euro an die erste E-Mail Adresse der Liste gemacht haben, wird etwas Unheimliches geschehen. Es gibt Ihnen eine unbeschreibbare, überwältigende Art der Sicherheit, ein Glaube und die Überzeugung am System. Sie haben sich gerade selbst bewiesen, dass es funktioniert, denn SIE haben es getan, und demzufolge muss es viele andere Leute geben, die bereit sind, genau dasselbe zu tun. Jetzt haben Sie es am eigenen Leibe erfahren, aus erster Hand, dass dieses Geschäft wirklich funktioniert! Sie erhalten nun das Ebook "Wie ich international kostenlose Internetwerbung betreiben kann" Alleine dieses Wissen ist bereits weit über 10,00 € wert. Stellen Sie sich einmal vor, welche gigantischen Internetgeschäfte (ganz egal, ob eigene Webseiten, Partnerseiten oder reine Emailwerbung) sich Ihnen damit für für Sie in Zukunft eröffnen! ES soll schon Leute gegeben haben, die für ein solches wissen mehrer Tausender hingeblättert haben. Sie bekommen dieses Wissen für lächerliche 10,00 €! 
SCHRITT 3 Sobald Sie eine Zahlung von 10 Euro zur ersten Adresse der Liste geschickt haben ( zusammen mit dem Verwendungszweck ("Bestellung Ebook" - dieses ist SEHR WICHTIG!!! ), müssen Sie folgenden Arbeitsgang noch abschließend tun. Kopieren Sie diesen Text bzw. diese Seite und versenden Sie ihn an (Sie können auch diesen Text annoncieren auf Ihrer eigenen Webseite, wie ich es zu mindestens getan habe), 40 Leute. Behalten Sie die Zahl 40 im Kopf, 40 ist eine gute Anzahl von Leuten, die man leicht erreichen kann, im Internet könnten Hunderte ja sogar Tausende unter Ihnen hervorquellen. Die Kopie, die Sie aussenden, enthält IHRE E-Mail Adresse an der Stelle Nr. 5 in der Liste - die Adresse an Nr. 1 löschen Sie in der Liste und die Anderen setzen Sie um Position nach oben. Die beste Weise, um die Mail jetzt zu versenden, ist einfach alles zu Markieren und dann mit der rechten Maustaste zu Kopieren, um danach den Text in die E-mail einzufügen, welche Sie jetzt an ca. 40 verschiedene Personen versenden. Nicht vergessen: Jeder Person, von der Sie künftig eine Zahlung in Höhe von 10,00 € auf ihrem PayPal - Konto erhalten, senden Sie ebenfalls eine Kopie des Ebooks! Oder erstellen Sie Ihre Ihre eigene kostenlose Website. Folgende Anbieter sind kostenlos und sehr einfach zu handhaben: http://www.geocities.com oder http://www.tripod.de Vermarkten Sie Ihre Seite über verschiedene deutsche und amerikanische Paidmaildienste. Es gibt unzählige Wege, mehrere Leute zu erreichen und sie an diesem erstaunlichen Programm teil haben zu lassen. Die einzigsten Aufgaben, die Sie beachten müssen ist, dass IHRE E-Mail Adresse an Nr. 5 in der Liste ist, sowie, dass Sie wirklich jeder Person, die Ihnen nun 10,00 € bezahlt, ebenfalls eine Kopie des Ebooks zukommen lassen! Bitte versenden Sie kein Spam, dass ist das Einzigste, was diesem wirklich genialen System schaden könnte! Selbstverständlich: die Adresse, die vorher an Nr. 1 war, sollte entfernt worden sein, und die anderen E-Mail Adressen sollten eine Position hochgeschoben worden sein, um Ihre E-Mail Adresse an Nr. 5 zu setzen. So lang Sie dies richtig getan haben, ist Ihre E-Mail zum Senden bereit!

_e-mail-addis gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## virenscanner (4 Januar 2006)

0  Ich liebe Schneeballsysteme!  0


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Januar 2006)

Eigentlich müßte es heißen, ich war entsetzt, daß nichts auf meinem Konto war und ich aus allen Ecken Prügel bekam. Wenn Du Dir den Text zu eigen machst und weiterschickst, mußt Du z.B. dem Finanzamt erklären, warum Du Deine 100.000 Euro nicht versteuerst. 

Die Lebenserfahrung lehrt, daß Pyramidenspiele, Schneeballsysteme und MLM keinen Erfolg bringen, und mir sind schon viele sogenannte "Networker" über den Weg gelaufen. Geld verdienen nur die Initiatoren dieser NebelwolfSysteme". Also Finger weg, auch wenn alles diesmal "ganz anders und neuartig" ist.

Informationen findet man z.B. beim http://MLM-Beobachter.de oder auf den Hoax Info-Seiten der TU Berlin: http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax.shtml#8

§ 16 Abs. 2 UWG (Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb):


> Wer es im geschäftlichen Verkehr unternimmt, Verbraucher zur Abnahme von Waren, Dienstleistungen oder Rechten durch das Versprechen zu veranlassen, sie würden entweder vom Veranstalter selbst oder von einem Dritten besondere Vorteile erlangen, wenn sie andere zum Abschluss gleichartiger Geschäfte veranlassen, die ihrerseits nach der Art dieser Werbung derartige Vorteile für eine entsprechende Werbung weiterer Abnehmer erlangen sollen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Nebelwolf


----------

